# Toilet training indoor



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

you can use to stop them weeing in the same place again? If they wee on the carpet rather than training pad? We have the encouraging spray you spray on the pad (although it just seems to encourage Alfie to want to eat the pad!!) but I wondered if there was any eliminating spray?
Ive been using fabreeze but it doesnt seem to stop him. 
I was hoping to see some improvement soon 

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use Nature's Miracle, it removes smells from where they have gone before so they don't go there again....but I am not sure there is an preventative sprays/
Lady acted funny when we sprayed the pee here kind of sprays...and would pee anywhere but.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie just wants to eat the training pads when we spray them with that spray too. We just use pets at homes own brand carpet cleaner and she doesn't go back to the same place so it seems to be working. Emma x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I read that biological washing powder worked - so thats what we did, just dissolve some in hot water and use on carpet ! It worked for us and it smelt nice !


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Alfie_Sherry said:


> you can use to stop them weeing in the same place again? If they wee on the carpet rather than training pad?


Spray any accidents with Get Off (or similar) to stop them returning to the same spot http://www.petsathome.com/shop/get-off-spray-500ml-by-vapet-34730.

Press a new puppy pad on a used pad before replacing so they know where to wee - they will sniff for the scent then will wee when they find it.


----------

